# Lockanruf 01377999268



## Lupus42 (28 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gestern nacht einen Lockanruf um 1:28 von 01377999268. Ich habe aber nicht zurückgerufen, kann ich trotzdem etwas unternehmen?

Viele Grüße,
Lupus42


----------



## Wattestäbchen (28 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*



Lupus42 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte gestern nacht einen Lockanruf um 1:28 von 01377999268. Ich habe aber nicht zurückgerufen, kann ich trotzdem etwas unternehmen?
> Viele Grüße,
> Lupus42


Guten Morgen,

Sie können verschiedene Dinge tun. Fangen wir mit der schlechtesten Lösung an: _Lassen Sie es einfach dabei bewenden.

_Ansonsten ist in Deutschland die Bundesnetzagentur für weitere Maßnahmen zuständig. Schreiben Sie (bitte dringend unter Angabe Ihres Namens und Ihrer Anschrift) an rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de

Dort wird Ihre Beschwerde aufgenommen und bekommt eine Nummer, darüber werden Sie in Kenntnis gesetzt. Nur wenn genügend Beschwerdeführer sich melden, kann die Bundesnetzagentur aktiv werden und die Nummer sperren, ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen und so weiter.

Das ist der vorgesehene Weg. Es gibt - insbesondere auch in diesem Forum - eine Menge Ratschläge, was man weiter tun kann. Da müssen Sie selbst sehen, ob das für Sie nicht zu viel Aufwand ist, da ja kein Schaden entstanden ist.

Diese "weiteren Maßnahmen" können beschleunigend wirken, wenn die Absicht besteht, solchen Geschäftsleuten auch strafrechtlich zu Leibe zu rücken.

Da die Nummer hier ganz ähnlich erscheint, verweise ich Sie auf den Pareallelthread (und wenn hier jemand von den Forenmachern anwesend ist: Kann man die beiden Diskussionen eventuell vereinigen?)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...54289-lockanruf-01377999260-a.html#post251250

In diesem Fall ist die Bundesnetzagentur bereits informiert und involviert. Aber - ohne Beschwerden passiert eben nichts. Was auch immer Sie zu tun gedenken, alles ist besser als es nur zu ignorieren. Und bei der Bundesnetzagentur wird mit Sicherheit jede Beschwerde ernst genommen. Das können Sie mir glauben!


----------



## Lupus42 (28 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Guten Morgen,

ja, dann werde ich das machen. Und meine Bekannten und Verwandten warnen ...

Vielen Dank,
Lupus42


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...289-lockanruf-01377999260-a-2.html#post251381

Hannovers kleine Ping-Tour geht weiter? _Staatsanwalt, bitte Hausbesuch!!!_ 
01377 999268
0137 7999268

bitte bei der Anfrage (bei snt) nachfragen, ob dieselben Kunden noch mehr Nummern haben. Die sollen gleich mit überprüft (und evtl. gesperrt) werden. Das macht die Bundesnetzagentur evtl. nicht, aber SNT kann das.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Auch ich habe eine Lockanruf am 27.09. um 00.18 Uhr von 01377999267 erhalten und an die bnetza gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lockanruf 01377999267


01377999267
01377 999267
0137 7999267

Strafanzeige/Strafantrag nicht vergessen


----------



## Wattestäbchen (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Guten Abend,

in der Überzeugung, dass ich der Öffentlichkeit dies nicht vorenthalten sollte, möchte ich 
darauf hinweisen, dass die Firma Media-Com aus Hannover Nutzer folgender 0137-Nummern der SNT-Multiconnect ist:

01377999260
01377999261
01377999262
01377999263
01377999264
01377999265
01377999266
01377999267
01377999268
01377999269

googlefeed:
01377 999260 01377 999261 01377 999262
01377 999263 01377 999264 01377 999265
01377 999266 01377 999267 01377 999268
01377 999269 

0137 7999260 0137 7999261 0137 7999262
0137 7999263 0137 7999264 0137 7999265
0137 7999266 0137 7999267 0137 7999268 0137 7999269

Eine offizielle Bestätigung dafür kann ich aber aus denkbarem Grund nicht anbieten.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...289-lockanruf-01377999260-a-2.html#post251381
> Hannovers kleine Ping-Tour geht weiter? Staatsanwalt, bitte Hausbesuch!!!


Wünsche kann jeder äußern...


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf auch vom Festnetz?*

Hallo an alle!
Bei uns rufen seit Wochen zwei Festnetzanschlüsse abwechselnd an. Es klingelt nie, nur das Disply leuchtet auf und dann steht die jeweilige Nummer in der Anruferliste. Eine davon ist direkt aus Berlin, eine andere mit Vorwahl aus Roth in Franken. Beide Nummern sind uns völlig unbekannt. Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut, zurückzurufen, weil die Umstände einfach schon so dubios sind. Gibt es tatsächlich diese Lockanrufe schon vom Festnetz aus? Oder verwählen sich da dauernd zwei Leute?

Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Das könnte (neben der Möglichkeit, dass es schlicht ein Verwähler o.ä. ist) eine andere Geschichte sein (wenn man zurückruft, heisst es wahrscheinlich, man habe etwas gewonnen)

Man müsste halt mal ausprobieren, wo man landet, wenn man die Nummern anruft. Aber das sollte man nur machen, wenn man sich darüber klar ist, was man tut. Angemeldet könntest Du hier zB PNs verschicken und die Nummer mitteilen. Der aka-aka- sammelt so was zB


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268 auch auf Festnetz?*

Danke für den Tipp, werde mal da anrufen und sehen was passiert. Hatte die Befürchtung, dass ich gleich an eine teure 0137-Nummer verbunden werde. 
Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## Wattestäbchen (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Es wird die Betroffenen wie auch die hier so eifrigen Verbraucherschützer interessieren:

30.09.2008 

1377996004, 1377999260, 1377999261, 1377999262, 1377999263,         1377999264, 1377999265, 1377999266, 1377999267, 1377999268 

Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 06.10.2008, Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 1377996004 ab         31.08.2008, für 1377999260 ab 03.09.2008, für 1377999261 ab         12.09.2008, für 1377999262 ab 18.09.2008, für 1377999263 ab         14.09.2008, für 1377999264 ab 11.09.2008, für 1377999265 ab         24.09.2008, für 1377999266 ab 25.09.2008, für 1377999267         und 1377999268 ab 27.09.2008

01377996004, 01377999260, 01377999261, 01377999262, 01377999263,         01377999264, 01377999265, 01377999266, 01377999267, 01377999268

0137 7996004, 0137 7999260, 0137 7999261, 0137 7999262, 0137 7999263,         0137 7999264, 0137 7999265, 0137 7999266, 0137 7999267, 0137 7999268

Tut mir leid, dass ich diese Maßnahme der Bundesnetzagentur erst heute melde.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01377999268*

Wurde seitens der Bundesnetzagentur auch die Staatsanwaltschaften informiert? Hat irgendjemand davon gehört, dass hier ermittelt wurde? Hier im Forum war 48 Stunden nach dem Ping bereits der Untermieter der SNT veröffentlicht worden. Da wäre alle Zeit der Welt gewesen, gegen die Firmen vorzugehen. Ist das passiert???

Falls nein: Kein Ruhmesblatt. Und es macht nicht vergessen, dass man diese richtigen Maßnahmen gegen 0137-Pings jahrelang ohne Grund nicht eingesetzt hat. Man hat jahrelang Betrügern seelenruhig zugeschaut. Eine Schande für die Bundesnetzagentur.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

